
Google, Facebook Security Guards Finally Have a Union Contract - coloneltcb
https://gizmodo.com/after-five-years-of-fighting-google-and-facebook-secur-1828304237
======
StudentStuff
Good on SEIU for unionizing these workers and getting a decent pay bump, I
wish my friends had worked with SEIU when they tried to unionize Securitas at
a few local tech giants sites here in Seattle.

------
Bucephalus355
Christ glad these guys unionized. I mean I think unions are good, but also I
just don’t want unhappy insider threat security guards.

